# Would it be possible to get this on a woven label?



## senyo (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get some apparel tags made up very soon. I'm in a wee pickle though. I've recently created my logo for my brand but due to its detail and thin lines I'm worried it will be too detailed to have on a woven label.

The logo is far from finished and is a quick mockup of how I want it, but it gives you the idea of the thin lines etc.










Would this look too dodgy on a woven label, will I have to have it printed?

And is there an option/material/print style that would give off the impression its woven? I believe woven makes it look more expensive/professional and the label I'm making is a more high end label.

Any help would be amazing, thanks heaps!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

When you say Woven, do you mean Embroidered?


----------



## senyo (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh sorry, yeah embroided


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Senyo,

Here is a link, just try to find is there any label example with the design details look like yours? then you will have the idea if yours logo design can be finished with woven label, or you have to be hear from your supplier and agree it in printed label. It is for sure that woven label can't do a good job in small details treatment, try to get less colors in your label design and make it simpler at most. 

Woven Clothing Labels - Clothing Labels 4 U

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

senyo said:


> Oh sorry, yeah embroided


I would suggest contacting a few woven label vendors and sending them a sample of your artwork. They would be able to tell you best if they can reproduce what you're looking for.


----------



## corradomatt (Jan 16, 2007)

The detail is probably fine...but readability might be an issue depending on the tag size.

You might consider have the labels screen printed inside the garments.


----------



## fmdesigns (Sep 1, 2010)

Would it be a good a idea to attach the woven tag like a small 1.5"x.75" on the right bottom of the sleeve?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fmdesigns said:


> Would it be a good a idea to attach the woven tag like a small 1.5"x.75" on the right bottom of the sleeve?


Some people do that as an added piece of branding.

Whether it's a "good idea" varies from company to company  

Not all companies should, but some companies are able to pull off the sleeve or bottom hem branding well.


----------



## GKCLOTHING (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah readibility of your logo might be an issue on a smaller tag you can go bigger but you also dont want to have a huge clunky neck tag in all of your tees.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

This is definitely possible, but you are looking at a minimum of 2" x 2"---the looms have to deal with the laws of physics on such a tiny piece of fabric---if you needed smaller, then you would need to consider printed route---

hope this helps!
mary


----------



## freak001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes it is possible but i think such tiny logo would look good in screen print than embroided.


----------



## GTAS (Sep 5, 2008)

Why don't you just have label company making a sample for you to see if it is what you expect before you go any further?
Maybe some of them can use thiner denier to dress up the detail.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think you need to get it woven, because the detail you need can be achieved with the woven vs. the embroidery. Try going to WOVEN PATCHES AND WOVEN LABELS | wovenpatches.com


----------



## Flexsystems (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,
You could use a PVC think label..would look nice....
Diane


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi
It is pretty amazing the detail that can be put into a woven label, although the issue is more one of will it still be easily read by the pruchaser rather than can it be woven.

I had my fashion labels and in seam labels for Wheelie Wear woven in China. When the samples were sent to me for approval I was gobsmacked at the fantastic quality. The price was right as well as I ended up getting 5,000 fashion labels and 10,000 inseam labels woven in 4 colours for just (now wait for this....) $50 more than it was going to cost me to get 250 labels woven here in Australia. Add to that that there were no artwork costs which I would have paid here in Australia and that the samples were air freighted free of charge for my approval, I was mega impressed. Let me know if you want the name of the company.

Kim


----------



## yanosan (Nov 2, 2010)

the labels could be very finely detailed. however, in your post I found the "mark" difficult to read. I'm an old fart so that is probably the issue.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Let me know if you want the name of the company.


Hi Kim, feel free to share the name of the company here...sounds like they offer a great service


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, Kim, i hope to know the company name too. Would u like to share here with us? Thanks.


----------

